# 1 C360 or 2 AC110????



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I became interested in Cichlids when I picked up a few African Cichlids without knowing what they really wereâ€¦ long story short I want to make the jump from a cramped 20 gallon to a 90 (or maybe even a 110 tank). My question is this, would it be better to buy to AC110 filters (local pet store sellâ€™s them for $60 each) or buy a Marineland c-360 (for about $175). If GPMâ€™s are what counts the two AC110â€™s would flow 1,000 gpm while the marineland would do 360. Two marinelands are out of the question as Iâ€™m stretching my budget to get the biggest tank I can afford right now. Thanks. PS for what itâ€™s worth I could also run my Wisper30 just because Iâ€™d have it lying around.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Also if over filteration is the goal the two AC110's claim they could handle 220 gallons of water while the c360 is made for a max 100 gallon tank.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

I would take the two AC110's over the C-360.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

supadave said:


> I would take the two AC110's over the C-360.


...as would I. :thumb:


----------



## cavemann (May 8, 2008)

I would also go with the 2 ac110


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the two AC110's... Should I worry about water circulation at all? It just seems that these filters would neglect the bottom of the tanks, esp. if i went with a 110.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah I'll go with the AC 1110s I have three AC 110 on my 225gl..


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

noj33 said:


> Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the two AC110's... Should I worry about water circulation at all? It just seems that these filters would neglect the bottom of the tanks, esp. if i went with a 110.


Trust me.... That AC 110 will reach all the way to the bottom of the tank. I have pool filter sand in one of my 75 gallon tanks, and the AC 110 will part a whole in the sand. I have the exact same setup as you are talking about. I promise you that if you add a little filter floss to each of the AC 110 your tank will be crystal clear.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

you can also modify 1 or both of the 110s by adding a cut piece of tube for say an old undergravel filter to the short intake of the 110. then you can add a emp 400 strainer to that and increase water flow also.
mike


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

ok, i went and picked up 2 AC110's today. Should do the trick on my new 90 gallon tank. Thanks for the advice.


----------

